# Any One Using Distilled Water with their CRS?



## CherokeeNative (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all. I have a 10gal. set up with fluval 206 canister filter and large sponge air filter with my CRS. I originally set the tank up using tap water and water taken from my 55gal to hasten cycling. Once cycled and the CRS were added, I have used distilled water to do water changes and top offs. I use an acclimater tube to drip the distilled water in and it takes a day to two days to fill the tank back to top depending on whether it is a top off or 20% water change. The shrimp appear to be doing fine and a couple are even berried. I've only had them for a couple of months. From reading this site, I realized that I needed to be adding minerals back to the tank so I purchased Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra. I have not used it yet.

I want to get others' experience on using distilled water with their CRS and what they do to remineralize the water, what they keep their perimeters at, etc. Also, if I am adding MMPU, do I also need to add the shrimp mineral rocks that are sold everywhere on the internet? I'd like to hear from others on how they manage their tanks using distilled water. Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I use RO water instead of distilled, but I guess this question applies to that as well. I never mineralize it, but mix it with a little tapwater (about 1:4 tap:RO) to remineralize. Off course this depends on whether your tap water is suitable. If not, remineralizing it is a good idea, but I got no experience with any products for that.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know someone on another forum that uses nutrafin cichlid conditioner to remineralize and uses it with great success. This is someone that keeps and sells hi-end taiwan bees. Hope this helps


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I remineralize when I make my water, but top offs I use RO and water changes I do frequently.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just using tap water (7.8 ph, 153kh, and 175gh) and I have over 200 shrimp from the 14 I bought to start. However I have a 55 planted tank that maintains 7ph.


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

If really depends on the Quality of the shrimp your keeping also, If you going for some TB's or some SSS's then I would def. use RO or Distilled water. I my self always have distilled around for my steam mop and that's what I use.


----------

